# Dog weight pulling



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

This is amazing, this jack russel can't be much bigger than my ratter. He pulled 2000 lbs! That means that two of these guys can pull an average sized sedan on even turf, hahah.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Holy crap!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Is it just me or does she at one point say 'you can't even do it'? Reverse pyscology on a dog, thats a new one on me!

nm, I think I misheard. That woman does scare me though. I think I could pull massive weights if I had her shouting at me


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Rhom claims his dog can pull more

Sweet find.When I first saw it I thought the dog was gonna break away from its body


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I hope they dont train by strapping them to a treadmill, like some of the dog fighters do. It wouldn't suprize me though.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

The carts are on wheel's, I think it would be more impressive if weight was flat on the ground.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

This is over 3500lbs dead pull, not on rails. I am not looking for an argument. an on rails trust me he pulls alot more.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

rhom40 said:


> This is over 3500lbs dead pull, not on rails. I am not looking for an argument. an on rails trust me he pulls alot more.










what do you say to him when hes pulling?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The only thing i say is.... Work, work good boy, and i dont have to shack anything in front of him, that pic was taken about a year ago.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

so he can pull 5k on wheels?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

5k thats nothing for him, i wish that i could find my old cam, i have some videos on there, but then i would have to go buy an adpater.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

FInd it now


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

haha i was going to ask you how much your dog pulled, his pictures has been in a few threads lately.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Dog pulling is cool. It is almost like the animal takes it as a personal challenge to pull the weight.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

As long as a dog doesn't have to pull from too young an age and the dog enjoys it I think weight pull is a great sport. Dogs that are worked from too young an age develop leg, back and hip problems.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

woudlnt wana piss him off nice dog bro.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks guys/girls , its best to start them off young even at 8wks, not with the weights, just so he can get used to the harnes. Then around 12wks add a little weight, like a 4lb window weight. never pull on concrete, only on grass or dirt.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Tell that dog to get off the juice. Rhom your pit is diesel i want to get a pit bull when im older.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Weight pulling as a sport is dumb. No need to make your dog work that hard when it isnt necessary. If the dog has a job that requires weight pulling, such as him pulling around carts of stuff to help a farmer out then its okay. This lady in the movie is a freaking crazy bitch, screaming at her dog and taping, if the dog really wanted to pull he would've done it with a series of simple commands, not by screaming like a donkey and beating the ground. Anyways just my personal opinion I have nothing against people who use their dogs for weight pull competitions unless your a stupid psycho like this lady in the vid.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea that bitch was crazy as hell


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

If its done in that manner then i agree, if its done right then it can be a great sport.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

coutl said:


> Rhom claims his dog can pull more
> 
> Sweet find.When I first saw it I thought the dog was gonna break away from its body


his dog is also like 20 times the size, i wuld buy that


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Imagine that woman in bed..... scary...... Cool vid though.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

find those pics yet rhom?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Did not even look


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

id like to see a vid rhom if you can find it.. 
also at what age roughly will her neck stop growing so i can get her a harness. Ive been looking at a walking harness for her and was curious, i dont think she will get any bigger but she willl builid out somemore.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

rhom40 said:


> This is over 3500lbs dead pull, not on rails. I am not looking for an argument. an on rails trust me he pulls alot more.


is that phil margera?


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

lol Timbz tink said they same thing. lololol


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

pioneer1976 said:


> lol Timbz tink said they same thing. lololol


didnt see that :laugh:


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I use to do this with the AADR in Tucson at Reid Park. I also sold my own leashes and parting sticks at the event.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> This is over 3500lbs dead pull, not on rails. I am not looking for an argument. an on rails trust me he pulls alot more.


few questions cause the more you post pics the closer I'm getting to saying f*ck the wife and just buying a pup, you breed strictly "bully" pits? how old do you clip their ears, when are you expecting another litter?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Normley they clip the ears at about 8 or 9wks old, the next liter is due around the first week of nov.. But dont get into hot water with the wife over a pup, do a little research on the breed with her first. Thanks


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

hey rhom40 whats red cell and what does it do?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

check_ya_self said:


> Weight pulling as a sport is dumb. No need to make your dog work that hard when it isnt necessary. If the dog has a job that requires weight pulling, such as him pulling around carts of stuff to help a farmer out then its okay. This lady in the movie is a freaking crazy bitch, screaming at her dog and taping, if the dog really wanted to pull he would've done it with a series of simple commands, not by screaming like a donkey and beating the ground. Anyways just my personal opinion I have nothing against people who use their dogs for weight pull competitions unless your a stupid psycho like this lady in the vid.


that makes no sense. dogs benefit from having a job to do. if a dog is left with nothing to look forward to (ie: pulling) then they usually turn out to be better developed both mentally and physically as they get older.

i just bought a little doggie backpack for our husky cross for when she comes on hikes with me. before she would walk and enjoyed it, now that she knows that it's her job to carry some water or something she is even more stoked for walks and hikes.

i think pulling is a great thing for SOME dogs to get in to. they love it, and benefit from it.

like huskies...lots of city people get huskies. those dogs are MADE to pull sleds...but they dont get that excercise in the city or even with most rural husky owners. if you get huskies to start pulling, then they feel fulfilled and are much happier.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i agree....my buddy's MH chocolate lab goes apeshit whenever we pull out a shotgun. that dog LOVES to do what it was bred to do, ie. retrieve.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> Normley they clip the ears at about 8 or 9wks old, the next liter is due around the first week of nov.. But dont get into hot water with the wife over a pup, do a little research on the breed with her first. Thanks


pfff f*ck her, she listens about as good as I do







she'll get over it







its my house dammit







yeah I'll probably have to listen to her mouth for a few weeks







but it'll be worth it, so put me down for the first pick of the liter, moneys not a problem, you have my word on it unless I get struck by lightening..you have a website? or some pictures of recent liters? pm them to me..


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

wow thats tight,

my unle used to do this stuff, i remember him telling me that his pit "shaker" could dead weight pull over 12K pounds. Man i wish i could have seen it.
that dog was a beast also aver 130 pound pit!
anyway rhom you have a great looking boy there how big is he?


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Puff said:


> Weight pulling as a sport is dumb. No need to make your dog work that hard when it isnt necessary. If the dog has a job that requires weight pulling, such as him pulling around carts of stuff to help a farmer out then its okay. This lady in the movie is a freaking crazy bitch, screaming at her dog and taping, if the dog really wanted to pull he would've done it with a series of simple commands, not by screaming like a donkey and beating the ground. Anyways just my personal opinion I have nothing against people who use their dogs for weight pull competitions unless your a stupid psycho like this lady in the vid.


that makes no sense. dogs benefit from having a job to do. if a dog is left with nothing to look forward to (ie: pulling) then they usually turn out to be better developed both mentally and physically as they get older.

i just bought a little doggie backpack for our husky cross for when she comes on hikes with me. before she would walk and enjoyed it, now that she knows that it's her job to carry some water or something she is even more stoked for walks and hikes.

i think pulling is a great thing for SOME dogs to get in to. they love it, and benefit from it.

like huskies...lots of city people get huskies. those dogs are MADE to pull sleds...but they dont get that excercise in the city or even with most rural husky owners. if you get huskies to start pulling, then they feel fulfilled and are much happier.
[/quote]

Haha huskies are MADE to pull sleds? Please tell me how they evolved to pull sleds. A wild dog will never see a sled, to say an animal is MADE to do something man created is just ignorant. The animal is MADE to be a powerful, strong, hunter to be able to survive in the frigid cold. Thats what its MADE for. It may be extremely well adapted and it may enjoy pulling sleds or having a purpose or whatever, but it was NOT made to do that.

(btw im not against dog pulling just against poorly thought out statements)


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Clip its ears? Why? hahahaha People will think it looks cool. Ya......No such thing as a 130 lb pit bull.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

BLACKFISH said:


> Clip its ears? Why? hahahaha People will think it looks cool. Ya......No such thing as a 130 lb pit bull.


A, I thought I told you to go feed your dog :laugh: ..

actually I asked him to see if he clips them too late, which would have made him a jack ass (like you already are) in my book and he would have lost all credibility with me, changing my mind about buying a pup from him, other then that, theirs nothing wrong with clipping there ears, I personally don't do it so do yourself a favor and stfu when the adults are talking.. and pits do get up to over 100 lbs and healthy, your just reeaal ignorant on the subject, even worse you think you know it all and thats nobodies fault but your own..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> Haha huskies are MADE to pull sleds? Please tell me how they evolved to pull sleds. A wild dog will never see a sled, to say an animal is MADE to do something man created is just ignorant. The animal is MADE to be a powerful, strong, hunter to be able to survive in the frigid cold. Thats what its MADE for. It may be extremely well adapted and it may enjoy pulling sleds or having a purpose or whatever, but it was NOT made to do that.
> 
> (btw im not against dog pulling just against poorly thought out statements)


huskies were evolved into working dogs, not necessarily pullers but dogs that are willing to go to extreme lengths to work. and despite what you may think, dog breeds were and still are custom tailored to what their breeders needed. do you think that shepard dogs are called shepards because they like to hunt? no, they were selectively bred to herd livestock. and a well bred shepard that has never seen a sheep in his life will still have an urge to herd.

as such, terriers (small terriers anyway) were selectively bred to do a certain task. a well bred jack russell, patterdale or other terrier will have urges to dig, chase vermin into the ground and do other things that might be considered something a hunting dog would do. the fact of the matter is that the domestic dog was and still IS made for whatever it is needed to do.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Garbage-bred, scatter-bred, mis-bred, mis-used, out of species bred dogs do. Uneducated, wanna-be dogmen have these dogs as status symbols and are f'in this breed up by pretending they know the right way to breed a dog. Well brothers, these dogs aren't bred for their pretty ears and monster size, colors or whatever you think might make you look bad walkin' down the street. Find another breed to screw up. Be a badass with a rott. or a doberman. Oh ya, they already screwed them up. Liquid you wouldn't know a pit bull if one bit you in the ass. Give me some history about these dogs you know so little about. Tell me how cropping ears came about and why. Than you can open your mouth. Till then, head to the "knitting board" and talk about what you know or better yet the "5,000 post I don't have a social life forum"!
THIS IS A REAL DOG.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Boys Boys Boys, you like what you like ,and he like what he like. CHILL


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

all these dogs threads are is a b!tch fest


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

BLACKFISH said:


> Garbage-bred, scatter-bred, mis-bred, mis-used, out of species bred dogs do. Uneducated, wanna-be dogmen have these dogs as status symbols and are f'in this breed up by pretending they know the right way to breed a dog. Well brothers, these dogs aren't bred for their pretty ears and monster size. Colors or whatever you think might make you look bad walkin' down the street. Find another breed to screw up. Be a badass with a rott. or a doberman. Oh ya, they already screwed them up. Liquid you wouldn't know a pit bull if one bit you in the ass. Give me some history about these dogs you know so little about. Tell me how cropping ears came about and why. Than you can open your mouth. Till then, head to the knitting board and talk about what you know or better yet the 5,000 post I don't have a social life forum!
> THIS IS A REAL DOG.


first of all you only got 100 posts because your probably one of these other ******* from this board that doesn't have the balls to post under his original name







doesn't surprise me, i expect that from half the feminine garbage that float around here..

2nd I know the cropped ear was originally for fighting them, later more for looks genius, everybody knows that..

3rd you post a picture of your brindle or someone else's brindle that looks neglected and starved and have the nerve to critisize someone else's red, this makes you a double stamped retard

4th I dont need a dog to be a tough guy, their ears, or whatever else you just threw out there, I've always had a thing for Pits given that everybody thinks they're dumb mean dogs when in reality they're very humble smart dogs.. and if and when I feel like kicking somebodies ass







I don't need a dog or a discussion before I do it, I just walk on up to the dumb f*ck and bury my head into his skull and thats only to calm myself down a bit so I don't go overboard when i get into the unfortunate son of a bitch's ass







so go talk you're knitting 5000 posts to somebody else that you might have figured out there meat bag, because as usual your clueless..

here you go jackass..
http://www.thedogbowl.com/PPF/category_ID/0_273/dogbowl.asp

"With an average height of 18 - 22 inches and a weight range of 22 to 120 pounds, the American Pit Bull Terrier is known for well, being feisty. It has the strength of a bulldog with the ability to help farmers for instance in protecting their crops. The pit bull terrier is tough; they're solid, muscular, and powerful. While this breed demonstrates courage, agility, strength, and power, these dogs are extremely loyal and devoted. "

looks like you still don't know sh*t, now go feed your dog for christ's sake


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The topic was weight pulling, so let talk about weight pulling.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

rhom40 said:


> The topic was weight pulling, so let talk about weight pulling.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

coutl said:


> The topic was weight pulling, so let talk about weight pulling.


:nod:
[/quote]


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Whats up liquid, when you get your dog , you think weight pulling is somthing that you will get into ?


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

rhom40 do they have any weightpulling events in Virginia/D.C/Maryland area. Id like to go and watch one

also you never answered my ??? 
also at what age roughly will her neck stop growing so i can get her a harness. Ive been looking at a walking harness for her and was curious, i dont think she will get any bigger but she willl builid out somemore


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Ya they have pulls in virginia, DC. but maryland i never been to a meat in maryland. You should get out and see one first hand, they are alot of fun for the whole fam.









As far as the harnes ,you can get her a harnes now, an if her neck gets bigger just let it out some, a harnes is a good thing. They say a pit stop growing at the age of 2yrs , but that can vary.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> This is over 3500lbs dead pull, not on rails. I am not looking for an argument. an on rails trust me he pulls alot more.


is that phil margera?:laugh:
[/quote]







holy someone noticed besideme..


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

rhomb40 what you think about her stuff
cdpits.com


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

but for real if you got pigeons race um if you got cars drag um,, if your got veggies grow um, if you got dogs/ oxen pull them,, its all sport... were human,, the higher food chain WE OWN THAT sh*t..

I WOULD LOVE TO GET INTO PULLIN DOGS ,, THAT WOULD LOOK GREAT BEFOR A OXEN PULL..pits goin at it


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

I am undecided on this, is it cruel or cool









decision made...... it is cool


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I guss there some nice dogs they are real typee, me personaly i like a more biger dog, they also have some nice harnes, they are some nice dogs if thats what you like.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

i was talking about her harnesses not there dogs.lol 
i already have my baby i dont need another 1 anytime soon


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Hay pioneer1976 check them out. www.fordogtrainers.com they got some good stuff.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> Whats up liquid, when you get your dog , you think weight pulling is somthing that you will get into ?


nah he or she will be a family dog, spoiled rotten







I don't have the time to get into weight pulling, sounds like a great sport, giving a dog some purpose makes a lot of sense







I guess my beagles purpose is to hear and smell sh*t I can't see and drive me up the wall barking at it







she makes a good howling partner tho when I come in the late night drunk. Once my wife see's the pup, she'll soften up to him/her real fast, I'm not worried about it, actually if it wasn't for me putting my foot down we'd probably have every stray animal thats crossed her path at one time or another, she's just ignorant like most when it comes to pits..

for Christ's sake she I guessed watched a turtle get hit by a car in the middle of the road sometime last month, here she is







she pulls over, said the turtle was still alive so she rushes it a half hour away to the vet, the vet then tells her they couldn't do nothing for it and that she'd have to bring it across town if she wanted to have it put down and she did it, spent any where from 3 to 4 hours out of her day f*cking around with this turtle







I asked her when I found out what the hells wrong with her and she gave me the whole "living thing" speech







probably why I love her so much, she's everything I'm not..


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I hear you brother, if there is anything i can help you with let me know.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

No dog is made to do anything. And you cant say a husky is made to pull sleds. They may pull sleds very well but they aren't made to do anything except get food and water, and be healthy mentally and physically.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Some dog breeds were made to perform certain duties, like pitbull were bread for gladeator sport, certain dogs were bread to hunt, but at the end of the day they were still pets.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

check_ya_self said:


> No dog is made to do anything. And you cant say a husky is made to pull sleds. They may pull sleds very well but they aren't made to do anything except get food and water, and be healthy mentally and physically.


you should maybe read a book or two on dog breed/breeding history. if all dogs were bred for was to get food and water then we wouldn't have certain breeds that performed well in schutzhund, weight pulling, or agility competitions. the rottweiler wouldnt be known as an excellent guardian, the bulldog or pit bull wouldn't be know as a bull baiter, the terrier wouldn't be known as a vermin killer or the dogo as a boar hunter. a shepard isn't going to buy a poodle to help him tend to his sheep.

likewise, a well bred dog that was bred to do something specific will not live a healthy life if he doesn't get similar stimulation. putting a working dog into a cramped apartment will not be good for his mental health. so a dog needs stimuli to at least coax him into thinking that he's doing what he was meant to do.

the whole idea of selective breeding is based on genetics and putting together the best traits of a dog that would best fit a human. the simple fact is that dogs were bed and pretty much manufactured to perform certain tasks. if you can't accept that then you have a lot to learn about the human/dog relationship.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> Garbage-bred, scatter-bred, mis-bred, mis-used, out of species bred dogs do. Uneducated, wanna-be dogmen have these dogs as status symbols and are f'in this breed up by pretending they know the right way to breed a dog. Well brothers, these dogs aren't bred for their pretty ears and monster size, colors or whatever you think might make you look bad walkin' down the street. Find another breed to screw up. Be a badass with a rott. or a doberman. Oh ya, they already screwed them up. Liquid you wouldn't know a pit bull if one bit you in the ass. Give me some history about these dogs you know so little about. Tell me how cropping ears came about and why. Than you can open your mouth. Till then, head to the "knitting board" and talk about what you know or better yet the "5,000 post I don't have a social life forum"!
> THIS IS A REAL DOG.


Looks like GC Art, no?
You got pm.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't see how weight pulling is anyworse than taking a dog hunting. All of my dogs have been athletes and absolutely love what they do.

"I wish I was out hunting"


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I don't see how weight pulling is anyworse than taking a dog hunting. All of my dogs have been athletes and absolutely love what they do.
> 
> "I wish I was out hunting"


+1

i trust that you bought your dogs because they are hunting/retrieving dogs. would you buy an english bulldog, a chihuahua or a rottweiler for what you do?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I guss you got the right name - roundhead - ,yes if they fad there dogs gun powder the dog would turn crazy, so with that the dog would turn on its master, and soon die, so your wrong - roundhead -.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> I guss you got the right name - roundhead - ,yes if they fad there dogs gun powder the dog would turn crazy, so with that the dog would turn on its master, and soon die, so your wrong - roundhead -.


i don't think you understand the concept of sarcasm :/


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Haha huskies are MADE to pull sleds? Please tell me how they evolved to pull sleds. A wild dog will never see a sled, to say an animal is MADE to do something man created is just ignorant. The animal is MADE to be a powerful, strong, hunter to be able to survive in the frigid cold. Thats what its MADE for. It may be extremely well adapted and it may enjoy pulling sleds or having a purpose or whatever, but it was NOT made to do that.
> 
> (btw im not against dog pulling just against poorly thought out statements)


huskies were evolved into working dogs, not necessarily pullers but dogs that are willing to go to extreme lengths to work. and despite what you may think, dog breeds were and still are custom tailored to what their breeders needed. do you think that shepard dogs are called shepards because they like to hunt? no, they were selectively bred to herd livestock. and a well bred shepard that has never seen a sheep in his life will still have an urge to herd.

as such, terriers (small terriers anyway) were selectively bred to do a certain task. a well bred jack russell, patterdale or other terrier will have urges to dig, chase vermin into the ground and do other things that might be considered something a hunting dog would do. the fact of the matter is that the domestic dog was and still IS made for whatever it is needed to do.
[/quote]

Words!!!








People now a days rather put a collar on themself and have their dogs walk them. That's the type of mentality people are having. They get into the breed without knowing what the breed is for.
They get into bird dogs such as labs then they lock it in the chainlink kennel behind a pond with a bunch of ducks around and wonder why their dog is barking and hyper all day. And oh, Jack Russells are small, compact, and cute so they should be perfect for the apartment environment. Lets challenge their nature because dogs are how we treat them. So wrong and so cruel. Dogs have the genetics with the instinct to perform specific duties people. . So please don't go out and get a pit and expect to raise it with other dogs or animals; they will most likely play a tit bit rougher than the ordinary dogs. Not all of them, but surely most of them. 
And I am against the practice of ear clippings and tail docking. It's just not natural, and so not "Green".


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

There were none ..


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

hyphen said:


> I guss you got the right name - roundhead - ,yes if they fad there dogs gun powder the dog would turn crazy, so with that the dog would turn on its master, and soon die, so your wrong - roundhead -.


i don't think you understand the concept of sarcasm :/
[/quote]

Stop picking on them. Leave them alone.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

rhom40 said:


> The topic was weight pulling, so let talk about weight pulling.


Ok, back when Honey was younger I'd use her every fall to hall away leaves in a round plastic tub. Then I'd use the same tub when there was snow to give the kids sled rides. I wish I'd have taken pictures. Here are some more Honey the toothless dog pulling pics.

Shot with KODAK Z760 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-11
Here is her backpack

Shot with KODAK Z760 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-11 I don't know why it gives the date, these are both old pictures?
Here she is fighting with a grounghog

Shot with KODAK Z760 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-11
Here is her sulky

Shot with KODAK Z760 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-11


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Those are some nice pic , she stii pulls ?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

No she's retired, the first one is from a couple years ago. The back pack one, my 5 yr old puts it on her and fills it with toys to haul around the basement. We used to use the backpack alot, but it makes her really hot, fast. The groundhog one is from this year. I put the sulky on her just for the pic, we haven't used it since last summer due to Honey's age, and the kids getting bigger.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

........................."With an average height of 18 - 22 inches and a weight range of 22 to 120 pounds, the American Pit Bull Terrier is known for well, being feisty. It has the strength of a bulldog with the ability to help farmers for instance in protecting their crops. The pit bull terrier is tough; they're solid, muscular, and powerful. While this breed demonstrates courage, agility, strength, and power, these dogs are...................................................
Thats some great info.....Liquid....What the......

Don't copy and paste your way to knowledge...! And no it wasn't for fighting. These dogs that were fought were owned by the poor people way back when. The rich did not want their dogs to be bred with the poor dogs. They made them crop their ears to seperate them. They were known as one of the species of bandogs along with some others. Class dismissed......! 
.......Roundhead


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The whole weight pulling thing is a good experience for the both dog an human.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

BLACKFISH said:


> ........................."With an average height of 18 - 22 inches and a weight range of 22 to 120 pounds, the American Pit Bull Terrier is known for well, being feisty. It has the strength of a bulldog with the ability to help farmers for instance in protecting their crops. The pit bull terrier is tough; they're solid, muscular, and powerful. While this breed demonstrates courage, agility, strength, and power, these dogs are...................................................
> Thats some great info.....Liquid....What the......
> 
> Don't copy and paste your way to knowledge...! And no it wasn't for fighting. These dogs that were fought were owned by the poor people way back when. The rich did not want their dogs to be bred with the poor dogs. They made them crop their ears to seperate them. They were known as one of the species of bandogs along with some others. Class dismissed......!
> .......Roundhead


all I really want to know is if you've fed your dog yet today..

and wow your reaching farther out then i thought you would







whad you go to the library today? actually their ears were clipped for fighting, and i was just showing you other sources other then myself and rhom proving pits get up to over 100 pounds since your stuck on that all pits are supposed to look like your crack head dog, not that I have anything against your pit, I just feel sorry for him..







ribs sticking out and you call him lance armstrong


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I had some friends to send me a pic of there dogs, to show that pitbulls do get over the 100lb mark. This one dog is 117lb weight pulling pitbull.

This female pit is 110lbs yard dog/pet .

Dont know if they came out right, the red dog is 117lb ,and the brendle is the female 110lbs, they do get big , and no lose skin.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

This boy is 105lbs , an strong as hell .


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

rhom40 said:


> This boy is 105lbs , an strong as hell .


I like that brindle look


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Liquid said:


> ........................."With an average height of 18 - 22 inches and a weight range of 22 to 120 pounds, the American Pit Bull Terrier is known for well, being feisty. It has the strength of a bulldog with the ability to help farmers for instance in protecting their crops. The pit bull terrier is tough; they're solid, muscular, and powerful. While this breed demonstrates courage, agility, strength, and power, these dogs are...................................................
> Thats some great info.....Liquid....What the......
> 
> Don't copy and paste your way to knowledge...! And no it wasn't for fighting. These dogs that were fought were owned by the poor people way back when. The rich did not want their dogs to be bred with the poor dogs. They made them crop their ears to seperate them. They were known as one of the species of bandogs along with some others. Class dismissed......!
> .......Roundhead


all I really want to know is if you've fed your dog yet today..

and wow your reaching farther out then i thought you would :laugh: whad you go to the library today? actually their ears were clipped for fighting, and i was just showing you other sources other then myself and rhom proving pits get up to over 100 pounds since your stuck on that all pits are supposed to look like your crack head dog, not that I have anything against your pit, I just feel sorry for him..







ribs sticking out and you call him lance armstrong








[/quote]

That's a negative!!!
Ear clipped dogs have huge disadvantage in the pit.
The ears have their roles in this sport. Just like the martial art's outfit, it allows you to move around and counter attack when your opponent grabs on to your outfit. Same as ears. The opponent can have an ear hold but you can still have the mobility to counter attack.
The majority of dogs have their favorite holds such as front legs, nose, ears, chest, neck, gut, and stiffle. An ear dog will do alot of damage to his opponent with clipped ears because the outer ears are not there to protect the inner ear.
Also, what have you noticed when you give your dog a bath? They shake don't they?
And what happen especially when they get water in their ears, they stop what they're doing and shake it out, right?
So a pit dog with clipped ears will eventually get blood into his ears because there is no outer ears to channel liquid out of the ear.
Do you understand?
Don't let fake history, gangstas, and hoodlums brainswash you bro.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I am going to say this and i am going to leave it alone, theres no dog in history that won a match by tearing off a dogs ear , some men beleive in two ways, 1. they leave the ear for the dog -ear dog - to grab theres no real damage to stop the dog, 2. They crop the ear because if the dog is a head dog they will go for the ear an miss bite almost every time. so it depends on the dogman whose piting his dog.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> I am going to say this and i am going to leave it alone, theres no dog in history that won a match by tearing off a dogs ear , some men beleive in two ways, 1. they leave the ear for the dog -ear dog - to grab theres no real damage to stop the dog, 2. They crop the ear because if the dog is a head dog they will go for the ear an miss bite almost every time. so it depends on the dogman whose piting his dog.


thats what I always assumed, they clipped them to make it hard for the other dog to take hold of the ear..


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

hey rhom40 quick ??? 
someone posted this on another forum and she lives close to me she has a pit also..
her post

I tried to do a search regarding x-rays and weightpulling, but I got a bunch of different threads. I didn't really find exactly what I was looking for.

I would like to possibly get Kane into weightpulling one day. Basically, I wanted opinions on whether or not to get x-rays done. If I should, what type of x-rays do I need? I, personally, would think it's smart to get x-rays done, but I just need some "expert" advice.

Thanks!
Any advise would be great so i can let her know and for me in the future also 
thanks again for your insite..


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Need to know the age , and if the parents been OFA certified, normaly pits have good hips. I did not get my weight pull male certified because his dad an mom are weight pull dogs. If you cant trace the parents then best to get OFA done.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

what ofa certified


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

OFA is=Orthopedic Foundation for Animals ,basic hip x-ray for dogs/ animals. to see if the socket is in place.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Not a problem Bro.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

If they are bred right a pit bull will never have hip problems. I bet the bullies do. Grab my ear or my head hmmmm.....Ears are clipped for show now nothing more as I have said. Roundhead is absolutely correct. Any of my dogs could out run and out wind anything you will ever own Liquid. Ribs showing and all. In shape is....In shape! I could feed my dogs 10x a day and they will still burn it off and be in the same shape. I don't breed to or buy a pup because the stud "looks" diesel! Looking diesel and being diesel is two different things. Most that look that way aren't.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

BLACKFISH said:


> If they are bred right a pit bull will never have hip problems. I bet the bullies do. Grab my ear or my head hmmmm.....Ears are clipped for show now nothing more as I have said. Roundhead is absolutely correct. Any of my dogs could out run and out wind anything you will ever own Liquid. Ribs showing and all. In shape is....In shape! I could feed my dogs 10x a day and they will still burn it off and be in the same shape. I don't breed to or buy a pup because the stud "looks" diesel! Looking diesel and being diesel is two different things. Most that look that way aren't.


in shape or not your dogs ribs are showing and he looks abused, bottom line your ignorance shows in your dog and probably everything else in your every day life,







no ones fault but your own..


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ear cropping in fighting breeds is done so an ear cannot be torn off and distract the dog- giving another dog something to grab onto.

In protection breeds like Dobermans it is both to make the dog look more aggressive, AND again, to allow for less to be grabbed onto in an attack situation.

Oddly enough I read somewhere that cropping goes as far back as to roman times, when dogs ears were cropped as supposedly a way to prevent distemper (uh, yeah, doesn't work btw).

As to weight: A HEALTHY DOG'S RIBS WILL NEVER SHOW! Even a lean greyhound does not have PROTRUDING ribs!!! Period. End of story. There should be a layer of muscle if not a slight layer of fat over the ribs. A dog should have a waist, but you should not see protrusive hip bones.

oh. thought i'd share this... this is the #1 pulling Boston Terrier







I don't know what the weight is... but she looks happy doing it!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Ear cropping in fighting breeds is done so an ear cannot be torn off and distract the dog- giving another dog something to grab onto.
> 
> In protection breeds like Dobermans it is both to make the dog look more aggressive, AND again, to allow for less to be grabbed onto in an attack situation.
> 
> ...










yeah he does,







I wonder how much he's pulling, cute little bugger..


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

now that is awsome, good for her. she looks like she is definatly enjoying it.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Ya tink thats cute, i am thinking about a patterdale an try him in weight pulling.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Blackfish my dogs are diesel, i normaly dont do this but you can come check them out in person, ill put you up in a hotel, my wife is a manerger of the hilton its free. bring your best dog with you.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

.........................


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I got to call you on that one, first what did they win 10x straight, you are talking about in the box your wrong, a dog do not win 10x to get there R.O.M, not even a GR. CH.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Mayday was one of the hightest on rank over all of jeep sons ,over redboy jockko sons, and he did not have 10x win ,from what i understand a 4x winner is R.O.M


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok, this is it for class. I will not preach or post about these dogs. This is to those who haven't a clue. If you want to keep your dogs fat and unhealthy like the rest of America. Go ahead. America is full of fat asses who will keep themselves and their animals overweight and out of shape. Keep breeding you dogs to be bigger and bigger. See where it takes the breed. Rhom40 your an OK dude but need alot of education when it comes to history. I will not tell you what the definition of a ROM is, or what it takes to be a Ch. or Gr Ch. or even a Double Gr Ch.. Like the pic I had above. The dog won 10 straight without a loss. I will just tell you you are wrong. Learn for yourself and don't talk about what you don't know. Mayday's ROM status has nothing to do with his pit record. If you get very educated you will appreciate the original pit bull for what it is and was. You might just sell them bullies!








"You have to excuse my friend....he's a little slow....The town is back that way."


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

BLACKFISH said:


> Ok, this is it for class. I will not preach or post about these dogs. This is to those who haven't a clue. If you want to keep your dogs fat and unhealthy like the rest of America. Go ahead. America is full of fat asses who will keep themselves and their animals overweight and out of shape. Keep breeding you dogs to be bigger and bigger. See where it takes the breed. Rhom40 your an OK dude but need alot of education when it comes to history. I will not tell you what the definition of a ROM is, or what it takes to be a Ch. or Gr Ch. or even a Double Gr Ch.. Like the pic I had above. The dog won 10 straight without a loss. I will just tell you you are wrong. Learn for yourself and don't talk about what you don't know. Mayday's ROM status has nothing to do with his pit record. If you get very educated you will appreciate the original pit bull for what it is and was. You might just sell them bullies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A..If your starving that bad over there in slavik town then do your dog a favor and eat him...either that or do me a favor and feed yourself to your dog..


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I dont want to say but, ROM = Register of merit, should i go any further, as they say dogmen-fight dog men- retire there dogs after no more then 5 . most dogs dont see 3 .


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Who would do this to there dog/son that they love, i had some friends that did this and i cut them lose, its one thing when your dog get into a street fight from a stray. its a big difference. Then to take them to get torn up.


*edit*
do not post these types of photos here.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Girls/Guys i am sorry for posting an photo like this, but some times it has to be done to show what some due, there are alot of mike vicks in the world that should not own dogs of any breed. I apologize for the pic. .


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

rhom40 said:


> Mayday was one of the hightest on rank over all of jeep sons ,over redboy jockko sons, and he did not have 10x win ,from what i understand a 4x winner is R.O.M


What ever you say "Mr. Dog Fighter".


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Just stick to the thead -dog weight pulling- Thanks


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ROMS, Registers of Merit, in REAL associations, are rewarded for breeding- not fighting. Ugh.

They came about in the AKC way back when. They are handed out to dogs & bitches that produce a number of quality champion offspring, and are awarded at the breed club's discresion.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

My little girl can hardly pull her own leash.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

ahh she's so cute congrats on her


----------

